# Crossbow bolt weight



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

yes I think you could make it quieter doing that but thats how crossbows get all there speed is from the light bolt and the heavy poundage . Put a 1000 gr bolt in that and you will likely be seeing less than 150 fps speeds out of a X bow that was shooting 350 fps with a standard bolt . only way to find out exactly is to get ahold of a chronograph and try it :wink:


----------



## golf assassin (Feb 19, 2009)

I shot PSE's new cross bow, the rep had some bolts called 15.75's
it was a thick carbon at 15.75 gpi looks like it will be a good bolt
for the cross bow guys.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

A 20" 2219 with a 125 grain tip will be well over 400 grains. Yes a heavy arrow will make it a tad quieter but at the sacrifice of speed. A 20" 2219 is not under weight for 99% of all crossbows and is the norm for a bolt and the recommend bolt set up.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Keep in mind that the average crossbow also only has half the power stroke of a vertical bow, too. This is a big part of the equation. If you seriously increase the projectile weight it's gonna' be a dog.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Buster of Xs said:


> Keep in mind that the average crossbow also only has half the power stroke of a vertical bow, too. This is a big part of the equation. If you seriously increase the projectile weight it's gonna' be a dog.


Maybe so on the power stroke but with that shorter power stroke it still has tremendous energy and speed. When was the last time you shot 150 to 200 pound limbs---need to take that into consideration


----------



## VaDeerHunter (Feb 25, 2007)

*Noise*

I have an Excalibur with the new string stoppers and it is considerably quieter. Also if you put beaver balls on the string it helps. I shoot a 20" bolt with a 125 on it and it is not bad.

Pat


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

The Barnett Predator, with 175 lb. draw weight, specifies a bolt weight of 425 grains minimum. 369 fps. Kinda loud, though.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Dale_B1 said:


> Maybe so on the power stroke but with that shorter power stroke it still has tremendous energy and speed. When was the last time you shot 150 to 200 pound limbs---need to take that into consideration


Of course. It's the only reason Xbows have the high DWs anyway....short power stroke.

My point, though, was that 5gpp may not be soooooo bad because the power stroke is soooooo short. :wink:


----------



## ranger56528 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a Excal Y25(recurve) set at 200lb draw weight,My Lazer II arrows weight in at.....406.5(+/-).....with 100grn BH's.Iam getting around 405-408 thru my chrono,this can change depending where my string is set between the lines on the front rail,I tend to keep string in the middle of the lines.


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

crosbow's strings also have a great amount of friction on the rail , that plus the short power stroke and you must shoot some light bolts to compensate . 
we have a great bunch of crossbows enthousiast/builders in France and they are shooting 500# war crossbows ( medieval replica ) . the average bolt ( also replica ) weight is around 500 grains .
i'll follow this thread :thumbs_up


----------

